# Gaming Notebook bis 1500€



## Bioschnitzel (5. September 2008)

*Gaming Notebook bis 1500€*

Hi leute. Mein Chef hat mich damit beauftragt ein Gaming Notebook bis max. 1500€ zu finden. 

Allerdings sollte es entweder besser als dieses Notebook sein oder günstiger bei gleicher Leistung:  http://www.chip.de/news/MSI-GT735-Pu..._32502888.html 


hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Edit: bis jetzt habe ich welche auf One.de gefunden. 

Weitere Angebote sind aber trozdem noch erwünscht.


----------



## Pokerclock (5. September 2008)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1500€*

Die One.de Notebooks sind nicht so der Knaller. Die Geräte, die ich kannte von denen hatten massive Materialprobleme am Gehäuse (Heraus gebrochene Buchsen, Panel aus der Halterung raus). Zudem war das Temperaturmanagement mehr als schlecht.

Für das Geld würde ich zu Marken-Notebooks greifen. Und Testberichte durchlesen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. September 2008)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1500€*

Ok hab jetzt noch Deviltech und Cybersystem gefunden.


----------



## Thunnes (5. September 2008)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1500€*

Schau mal bei Wortmann.de
Die haben auch Notebooks. Das was du suchen könntest hat einen Intel T9400 Prozessor und eine 9600M GT mit 512MB für 1399


----------



## Player007 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1500€*

Cyber-System :: Notebooks :: Gaming :: Cyber-System SX17 Evolution

Dies ist aber auch ein reines Gamingnotebook 
Die Grafikkarte sagt alles (hoher Stromverbrauch = geringe Akkuleistung) ^^

Gruß


----------



## SilentKilla (7. September 2008)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1500€*

Schenker mySN M570RU 17'' mit 4GB DDR2-800 1559 Eus.


----------



## SCUX (8. September 2008)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1500€*

XMX Notebook G8530 by: AENEON - XMX-Shop
das ist eins von ONE.....MIT NER *9800GTX *kostet aber auch ein paar € mehr 

_*über die Qualität:*_ lass dich nicht bequatschen....
*ONE* hat knapp 400.000 Kunden, wenn ein größerer Satz unzufrieden wäre könnten die Schneller zumachen als deutsche Metzger in den letzten Jahren 
Referenzen, gerade im Notebookbereich gibt es nicht nur sehr gute von PCG/PCGH/PCGH_Ex sondern noch von vielen anderen ONE Shop 
was man IMMER dazu bestellen sollte ist die XXL-Garantie für 50€ 

eins muss jedem klar sein, wenn ich mir einen Skoda bestelle, darf ich mich nicht aufregen das die Ledersitze nicht ganz so toll sind wie die bei VW   was wiederum nicht heißt das sie schlecht sind.....
du kannst dir also selbst die Frage stellen; will ich einen vollausgstatteten Skoda mit fetter Leistung....oder einen soliden klassischen VW wo man auf ein paar Spielereien verzichten muss um auf den Skoda Preis zu kommen 
(ich denke mit dem Autobeispiel kommt jeder zurecht)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. September 2008)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1500€*

Naja mir ist das relativ egal, ist ja nicht mein Notebook. Ist für ein Kunde bei uns.


----------



## SCUX (8. September 2008)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1500€*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Naja mir ist das relativ egal, ist ja nicht mein Notebook. Ist für ein Kunde bei uns.


 ....der natürlich nur weiterhin Kunde bleibt WENN er voll zufrieden ist 

Kundenbindung hat nichts mit Fesseln zu tun


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. September 2008)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1500€*



SCUX schrieb:


> ....der natürlich nur weiterhin Kunde bleibt WENN er voll zufrieden ist
> 
> Kundenbindung hat nichts mit Fesseln zu tun



Das ist mir eigentlich ebenfalls egal xD


----------



## SCUX (8. September 2008)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1500€*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Das ist mir eigentlich ebenfalls egal xD


 oook 

öhm...wo arbeitest du nochmal

nur so....nicht das ich dort ausversehen mal hingehe 

(sagenhaft diese Arbeitsmoral!)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. September 2008)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1500€*



SCUX schrieb:


> oook
> 
> öhm...wo arbeitest du nochmal
> 
> ...



Man ich bin doch bloß Praktikant. Habe eigentlich nix mit den Kunden zutun. 
Ich sollte doch nur Notebooks raussuchen, und wenn das halt irgendwann den Kunden kaputt geht ist das doch nícht meine Schuld


----------



## SCUX (8. September 2008)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1500€*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Man ich bin doch bloß Praktikant.


jaja jetzt rausreden​auch ein, oder gerade als, Praktikant ist es doch gut wenn du das bestmögliche Ergebniss erzielst....
übrigens zeugt es ja schon von guter Arbeitsmoral das du dich mit einem Arbeitsthema in deiner Freizeit auseinandersetzt und dich hier darüber informierst  (oder treibst du dich etwa in deiner Arbeitszeit hier im Forem rum )​


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. September 2008)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1500€*



SCUX schrieb:


> jaja jetzt rausreden​auch ein, oder gerade als, Praktikant ist es doch gut wenn du das bestmögliche Ergebniss erzielst....
> übrigens zeugt es ja schon von guter Arbeitsmoral das du dich mit einem Arbeitsthema in deiner Freizeit auseinandersetzt und dich hier darüber informierst  (oder treibst du dich etwa in deiner Arbeitszeit hier im Forem rum )​



Beides, während der Arbeit und in der Freizeit^^ 

Da ich gerade mal eine Woche da arbeite...hab ich noch nicht viel zu tun....mindestens die Hälfte der Arbeitszeit lunger ich deswegen im Inet rum^^ und wenn ich zuhause nich grad zocke bin ich auch in den Foren unterwegs


----------



## K!k3i (12. September 2008)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1500€*

Muss mal nen kolegen fragen, es gibt ne firma die stellt gehäuse, also mit akku, display, board und grafik her. das einzige was de reinmachen kannst, also selber is die cpu, ram und festplatte kann man sich also selber zusammenstellen.. kommt im endeffekt nicht sehr teuer weg


----------



## michipolska93 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1500€*

schau doch mal bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. September 2008)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1500€*



michipolska93 schrieb:


> schau doch mal bei notebooksbilliger.de



Das Thema ist schon abgehakt 

Trotzdem thx....  

Mfg


----------



## michipolska93 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1500€*

hab hir ein gutes Gamer Notebook PCGH - Test/Benchmark: PCGH-Test: Toshiba Qosmio X300-11L Zockernotebook - Toshiba, Notebook, Qosmio, X300, 9700M GTS


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. September 2008)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1500€*



michipolska93 schrieb:


> hab hir ein gutes Gamer Notebook PCGH - Test/Benchmark: PCGH-Test: Toshiba Qosmio X300-11L Zockernotebook - Toshiba, Notebook, Qosmio, X300, 9700M GTS



sag ma willst du mich veräppeln?  

Schonma den Post über deinem gelesen? 
Das Thema ist vorbei.  

Und außerdem lese ich auch immer die News auf der Mainseite.


----------



## michipolska93 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Gaming Notebook bis 1500€*

ok sry


----------

